

The Grid - AI websites that design themselves - rrrene
https://thegrid.io/

======
rrrene
Their claims sound too good to be true, if you ask me. I am especially
skeptical since they advertise that they will export your data to GitHub [0]
and give their own website's repo as example [1].

[0] It's on the bottom of their homepage somewhere.

[1] [https://github.com/the-domains/the-grid](https://github.com/the-
domains/the-grid)

------
minimaxir
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8428418](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8428418)

